How does one become a security researcher? - a_lifters_life
======
SamHoustonCM
There are a ton of different directions that you can head in and focus on. I
encourage you to start/look at stuff that you're genuinely interested in and
excited about.

I've written a "Getting Started" guide for security researchers that people
have said is helpful. I hope it helps you out :)
[https://blog.bugcrowd.com/getting-started-bug-bounty-
hunter-...](https://blog.bugcrowd.com/getting-started-bug-bounty-hunter-
methodology)

~~~
a_lifters_life
Sam - very helpful. Thanks

~~~
SamHoustonCM
Awesome! Great to hear. Feel free to ping me if you have questions.

------
cypherg
depends what kind of security researcher. AppSec is p hot rn. Mobile sec is p
hot. Browser security research can still advance quite a ways. ExploitDev is
always popular. Just depends what niche you want to go into. Once you know
your niche, just start publishing research (vulns, analysis, something
interesting FFS) and sharing it online. If the research is legit, it's not
hard to get noticed.

~~~
a_lifters_life
I especially like the last sentence here. Thanks

------
debuasca
Contribute to open source security projects/tools.

------
kleer001
It wouldn't hurt to go to Security conventions and start networking.

